# Την ίδια ώρα, κάπου αλλού στον κόσμο...



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2016)

Air Force One flies over Havana (more)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2016)

*Aiming for the stars*
Greek scientist Eleni Antoniadou talks exclusively to _Neos Kosmos_ about her NASA experience, 'Transplants Without Donors' and her humanitarian work (more).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Aiming for the stars*
> Greek scientist Eleni Antoniadou talks exclusively to _Neos Kosmos_ about her NASA experience, 'Transplants Without Donors' and her humanitarian work (more).


Κάποιος να της πει επειγόντως ότι η αριστεία είναι ρετσινιά. Εκτίθεται η κοπέλα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποιος να της πει επειγόντως ότι η αριστεία είναι ρετσινιά. Εκτίθεται η κοπέλα.



Νομίζω ότι ο στόχος της κοπέλλας είναι να εκτεθεί όσο περισσότερο γίνεται, κι αυτόν το στόχο τον καταφέρνει μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 22, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποιος να της πει επειγόντως ότι η αριστεία είναι ρετσινιά. Εκτίθεται η κοπέλα.



Δυστυχώς ισχύει. Θυμάμαι κάποια εποχή που κυκλοφορούσαν αφισάκια στα Εξάρχεια ότι η καριέρα είναι γαλέρα, και ότι η σταδιοδρομία είναι χαρακτηριστικό μόνο των αιμοσταγών αφεντικών. Ό,τι να 'ναι, δηλαδή. Μη διαβάζετε, παιδάκια, μην προσπαθείτε, μη θέτετε στόχους, μη γίνετε κάτι καλύτερο, κάτι που θέλετε και που σας εκφράζει, μην κάνετε τη διαφορά στον κόσμο αυτό. Μόνος δρόμος η αφισοκόλληση και η επαναστατική ρίψη μπουκαλιών και το εν χορώ βρισίδι στους μπάτσους. Αυτά στο ένα στρατόπεδο.

Στο άλλο στρατόπεδο η μόνη αναγνωρισμένη αριστεία, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα, δεν ξέρω τι ζυμώσεις θα φέρει αυτή η ολική κρίση, ήταν να είσαι ξανθιά σε πρωινάδικο ή εν γένει τιβί περσόνα, απόφοιτος σχολής τηλεριάλιτι, τραγουδιάρης ή ποδοσφαιριστής. Τα άλλα ήταν για ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες και κομπλεξικούς. :) 
(Καλά, υπερβολική είμαι, δε λέω :) )


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2016)

Καθόλου υπερβολική, περιέγραψες συνοπτικά τον πρόσφατο νεοελληνικό πολιτισμό. 



oliver_twisted said:


> Στο άλλο στρατόπεδο η μόνη αναγνωρισμένη αριστεία, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα, δεν ξέρω τι ζυμώσεις θα φέρει αυτή η ολική κρίση, ήταν να είσαι ξανθιά σε πρωινάδικο ή εν γένει τιβί περσόνα, απόφοιτος σχολής τηλεριάλιτι, τραγουδιάρης ή ποδοσφαιριστής. Τα άλλα ήταν για ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες και κομπλεξικούς. :)
> (Καλά, υπερβολική είμαι, δε λέω :) )



Αλλά ξεχνάς και το άλλο φαινόμενο, τον ελληνογιάπη. Ντυμένος σαν διαφήμιση Ραλφ Λόρεν, καβάλα στο Καγέν του, πηγαίνει στο γραφείο (δουλειά που βρήκε με πολιτικό μέσο, αλλά δεν είναι χαζός να παραμείνει αφισοκολλητής και μετά το βόλεμα, άλλωστε ποτέ δεν ήταν αφισοκολλητής, ο μπαμπάς του ήταν παλιά και φρόντισε να μην χρειαστεί το παιδί του να κάνει το ίδιο). Η συμβία του μπορεί να είναι σαν ξανθιά σε πρωινάδικο, αλλά πιο συχνά είναι κι αυτή ελληνογιάπισσα (δεν είμαστε λιγούρια). Αγαπημένο τους σπορ να πηγαίνουν για Σαββατοκύριακα εκεί που λένε τα περιοδικά (Τρίκαλα Κορινθίας, Λίμνη Πλαστήρα κλπ.) και να πηγαίνουν στο Λονδίνο μαζί με άλλα ζευγάρια σαν αυτούς και να κυκλοφορούν μπουλουκηδόν στα πολυκαταστήματα με βασικό στόχο όχι να ψωνίσουν αλλά να καθίσουν για καφέ κάπου επώνυμα και ακριβά και να βγάλουν σέλφι να κάθονται μέσα, μέρα με συννεφιά φορώντας γιαλιά ηλίου. Αυτοί είναι που υποτίθεται ότι τους χτύπησε η οικονομική κρίση αλλά μια βόλτα στα πολυκαταστήματα του Λονδίνου όταν είναι τριήμερο στην Ελλάδα δείχνει ότι μάλλον ακόμα αντέχουν.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Air Force One flies over Havana (more)



news247


----------

